# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Перезагружается компьютер при просмотре видео в интернете.

## Morters

Перезагружается Компьютер при просмотре видео в интернете...Подскажите в чём проблема.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Подскажите в чём проблема.


Волшебство, наверное... На такое количество информации, более широко ответить сложно...

----------


## barmaleus

скорее всего вспухшие конденсаторы на матери, или проблемы с бп. советую осмотреть в первую очередь

----------


## Morters

Но видео просто на компе работает , а вот в интернете нет....

----------


## antanta

*Morters*, на всякий случай не отвергайте того, что посоветовано выше. Проверьте (на всякий случай) температуру процессора и мостов сразу после перезагрузки. 
  Ну а дальше...
  1) Сопровождается ли перезагрузка появлением BSOD? (Он же - синий экран смерти). Если настроено сохранение дампов памяти в такой ситуации, то гляньте здесь: %Windir%\Minidump. Если не знаете, о чем речь- пользуйтесь поиском по  ключевым словам "minidump", "bsod".
  2) Если создание дампов памяти при отказе системы включено, но не работает, то  причина в железе (предвижу возражения, поэтому оговорюсь - скорее всего). Вероятнее всего железо сетвое. Модем, сетевой адаптер, южый мост материнской платы.
  3) Созданию дампов может препятствовать заражение TDL3 и прочей подобной заразы.  
  Требуется более полная инфа.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Поддержу *antanta* по п.3
Сходите в Помогите на проверку - хуже от этого точно не будет

----------

